# The Pact 2 - Trailer-Premiere zum Horror-Film



## FlorianStangl (18. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Pact 2 - Trailer-Premiere zum Horror-Film* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Pact 2 - Trailer-Premiere zum Horror-Film


----------



## Gast1666300202 (18. Oktober 2014)

Boa was ne sch****


----------



## IceGamer (18. Oktober 2014)

Wow, ganz ganz großes Kino...

Filme, in denen Menschen mit schlechten Animationen in die Luft gehoben werden etc. sind nicht gruselig und der Horroranteil an dem Film scheint auch relativ begrenzt zu sein... Die Story ist ja sowieso Müll und unauthentisch.

Aber immerhin: Keine Werbung vor dem Trailer


----------

